# What's THE most important place to start as a prepper?



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If someone were to ask where to begin with regard to preparedness, what would you say they should start with? Water's probably the most important....but after that? A BOB? Food? Guns? First Aid? Sanitation? Medications? Getting a support group together? There's so much to do. It's daunting. I'm over three years into it (preparedness) now. It's on my mind every day, every shopping trip, every time I'm on the internet trying to educate myself. And I still feel there's so much to do. In part, because I'm planning for different scenarios, not just one. Where would you advise someone to start?

ETA: I know we have the sticky thread up about this topic at the top, but it's not exhaustive, imo....I'm just hoping for new ideas here.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Security would be an easy answer. If you have no protection anyone will take what little you have including your life. But what context is prepping be used ? Short term disruption, storms, power outage ect . Then simple 3-7 days food and water.
A way to stay warm if needed. In most case that is plenty , from there you can build on it.
Most important thing is do not let it over whelm you. In most case life goes on, emergence end and life is restored to about normal soon. Live as if SHTF will never come but plan as if it is on the way. If you live for SHTF you get burnt out fast.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you have to educate yourself - if you start stocking without fully knowing the ins & outs you'll land up wasting time & $$$$$ - possibly damaging your prepper start entirely ...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My wife and I have the "security" covered, in fact, probably over-covered. We spent the one week ago just outfitting our single BOB for immediate evacuation.

"Portable" food will be next, we have the house supply covered. I'd like to see another layer of burglar alarms, especially on the lower level. But all the rooms are covered, just not as dense as I'd like.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

OPSEC, whatever you do-- keep it to yourself--


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

There is no such thing as 'one-size-fits-all' prepping. Someone in Kansas doesn't need to prep for hurricanes, and someone in Florida doesn't need to worry about getting snowed in.

There are some basic preps that will cover every possible scenario... water, food, shelter, security etc. But once you get down that road, the map will take you several different directions. It's up to you which route you want to take.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

“Start at the very beginning a very good place to start.”

I would start with a primitive camping trip...A primitive camping trip will teach the person you care about how important key resources and knowledge are.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Build around a good shooting iron.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Look backward.

Start with where you failed when the lights went out.

What could you have done better? Fix those things now.

Be redundant.

The first 72 (hrs) are on you.

Change your attitude. 

What if?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Most importantly and it's free is getting yourself into that prepper mind set or attitude. Otherwise it's all a waste of time. 

Next will be water, food, shelter and security. Space it out cause it's best to have a little of everything instead of a lot of just one thing. Keep it simple.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Personal health and education 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Water, first aid, some type of defense, there is not much that needs done that can't be accomplished with a shotgun for under $200. If you are inexperienced hold off on buying the pistol or rifle until you figure out what works for you. Food, and means of preparing, preserving, and storing. I would recommend new shooters look into some type of training like the Appleseed shoots.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

water, shelter, food, hygine.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We started with learning to make lists of lists. That is learning to make a high level list of major things we need to figure out how to do and what to have. That list consists of things like "How do we access to water?" "How do we access food?" "How do we provide security?" "What do we need for first aid?" "How do we provide power?"

That effort initially took about a week to do and the list got to be about 30 items long (far too many).

Once that was done we took each item and prioritized it. Based on the priority, we drilled down further and created new lists of each major thing that we needed to figure out. As we "finished" each minor list, we went back and revisited the major list and all of the previous minor lists to remove duplication and identify things we had not thought of previously.

It took a while (several months, but not a year) before we were even able to work out a strategy for our prepping. Only after we identified and thought about the strategy of our prepping, were we ready to even start putting together a shopping list. Otherwise you are just pissing money away on the latest tacticool garbage. We still made a BUNCH of mistakes and continue to make them.

Your brain is the most important prepping tool you have.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All good ideas so far!

Start by LEARNING to do things. 
Can you change a tire? Can you walk a few miles if your car breaks down? Can you clear a jam in your semi-auto pistol? Are you ready and able to put an improvised splint on your child if he breaks his leg while you are on a camping/hiking trip? Do you know the basics of water purification? Can you safely operate a chainsaw?

Then begin acquiring the TOOLS. 
Do you have enough stored water to flush the toilet if the water main breaks or the well pump craps out? Do you have enough food to make it through the blizzard or hurricane if the roads are blocked or impassable? Do you have a way to cook that food? Do you have the right batteries for your flashlights when the power goes out? Or enough lantern oil? Do you have an extra lug wrench when the factory one breaks? Do you have an Emergency Fund of X Dollars to help with an unexpected SHTF situation? 

EXPECT and ANTICIPATE that S will Hit The Fan and know what to do and have what it takes to get it done. 

And finally have enough Serfs to carry your Shit-Filled Buckets from your Shipping Container Compound where you are known simply as "KING". :vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I always suggest starting with the basics for life and events particular to your area. ( Snow, flooding, power outages, tornadoes, hurricanes etc.) Start at 72 hours. then expand concentrically outwards. You will find that the basics will overlap in coverage for the larger events. (Civil war, war, grid down, pandemic, etc.) Take little bites and start at the beginning. Food water, shelter, basic first aid, candles, good flashlights, communications, protection. Start with a plan, then work the plan. If you have the basics covered for 72 hours and have a plan, you are 100% better off then 90% of the sheeple in this country.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> I would start with a primitive camping trip...


It's a very good idea, but my wife is your quintessential suburban girl. Her idea of "camping" is a the best room in a first-class hotel. I'm not kidding, we went to Sturgis twice, and yes, I spent the nights in a fancy-schmancy hotel!

Of course, I was younger then, a cold night in a tent amid the partying would have been nice. But if I did it now, I would be the one finding that hotel!


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Everyone seems to be on point here.

In that I have been dealing with families face to face for several years, this is what I think I would hear from them.

The first step is probably the hardest. This is for the initial family member awake to a prepping need openly discussing it with the family.
This is important because in order to "survive" you have to go deep inside yourself and resolve that your family will survive no matter what it takes.
And family survival is almost impossible without the family knowing what you are doing and supporting and helping you.

Prepping is a lonely enough journey with the family. It must be brutal without the family. Therefore, for success, get the family on board.

The second step is to educate yourself enough to know if you must bug out, know early where you are inclined to go. Most people only have two choices: Wilderness or group retreat elsewhere. This greatly narrows your preparations down, both in time and expense. It is entirely one thing to focus preps on wilderness survival verses going to Uncle Joe's and his extended family.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

jimcosta said:


> It is entirely one thing to focus preps on wilderness survival verses going to Uncle Joe's and his extended family.


I agree with you 100%.

If I was to pick a "survival buddy," it would be Annie, for a good reason.

We are total opposites, and in the survival mode, that's a good thing. I know the stuff she doesn't (although she's a fast study), she knows the stuff I don't. For example, we'll need food in the TEOTWAWKI. No utensil can be thrown away, so where do you find a polisher as the world burns? Annie wouldn't have that problem.

Also, I watch those cooking vignettes she posts--and you should, too. She seems to be studying that art of making "something out of nothing." This concept will be invaluable when your tummy is empty and marauding hordes keep you on the move.

Here's an example. Annie just did a vignette on what looked to me as just a "bag of seeds." I read that article, and by golly I learned something.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Excellent point Tourist. Early on I made the mistake that I had to learn all there is to know about prepping and tried to. Man, was that a Mistake.

We each are different personalities with different strengths and weaknesses. I may visualize how to make a bridge but am not designed to cook, provide nursing and health care, or understand guns and such. That is why I chose a group - I'm just too stupid to do it all alone.

Perhaps this is the third step, to appreciate that you can't learn it all fast enough. You need help to be prepared quickly. Then you can go back and expand your knowledge and skills.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Water

it is the thing that will kill you first if you do not have it or a way to get it and make it drinkable

I can not tell you that you will NEED security or medical or even shelter

I can tell you - you will die without water..and then food


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> I can tell you - you will die without water..and then food


Thank you for the inspiration. I thought I had it covered.

I always have a sharp knife. To that, many wealthy libtards have acres of high-quality survival goods.

With my winning smile, I'll bet they would stand in line to give me stuff.

I always think of food, blankets, really good boots and tools. I never think of the water...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> "Start at the very beginning a very good place to start."
> 
> I would start with a primitive camping trip...A primitive camping trip will teach the person you care about how important key resources and knowledge are.


I think this is good, but only after educating yourself as @Illini Warrior already said--especially learning how to find and filter water. From there, you can build a bob; a 32 hour kit. I think if I had it to do over, that's where I'd start. That and a bug out plan. If you never have to use it, you've still got at least three days of basics on hand for a stay put SHTF situation....

Nobody wants to leave the comforts of home, but once that's done; once the bob's made, then building a hunker down stash is next. Starting with water.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I agree with you 100%.
> 
> If I was to pick a "survival buddy," it would be Annie, for a good reason.
> 
> ...


I think women tend to think a little more of food preps, men think more about firearms and protection. That's in general. Not always,but it's normal.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> I think women tend to think a little more of food preps, men think more about firearms and protection. That's in general. Not always,but it's normal.


You give the idea of "men" too much credit. Oh, you tell us we're big and strong, and have weapons and offer protection. Oy, vey, I've been married for almost 40 years! The only "manly man" stuff I do around here is get the mail and open stubborn pickle jars!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> You give the idea of "men" too much credit. Oh, you tell us we're big and strong, and have weapons and offer protection. Oy, vey, I've been married for almost 40 years! The only "manly man" stuff I do around here is get the mail and open stubborn pickle jars!


Thought I was the only old geezer who has been led astray like that. Misery loves company. Howdy.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Thought I was the only old geezer who has been led astray like that. Misery loves company. Howdy.


Well, perhaps I was too theatrical on this sensitive topic. Heck, we can't even slay dragons anymore without P.E.T.A. hunting us down instead. I remember the exact moment I knew women were playing us for saps. I came home one night and walked right into a "blonde buzz-saw." Yikes, I was simply stunned. I said to myself, _"Myself, you're a young angry biker. Death does not scare you. Heck, you've been shot! Granted it came out of a dart-gun, but those suction cups can leave a welt..."_

I should have known I was never in control.

But, what the hey. Even Annie gets to me. All she has to say is, _"Sugar, can you please polish these three dozen heirloom kitchen knives for me--I'll need them by tomorrow..."_

I'll blush, stay up all night and *thank her* for the privilege to serve!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Step 1: _Decide to take action._
Step 2: Actually _follow up_ and take action.
Step 3: _Never stop_ taking action.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Step 1: _Decide to take action._
> Step 2: Actually _follow up_ and take action.
> Step 3: _Never stop_ taking action.


Kinda cryptic, kinda profound too.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Well, perhaps I was too theatrical on this sensitive topic. Heck, we can't even slay dragons anymore without P.E.T.A. hunting us down instead. I remember the exact moment I knew women were playing us for saps. I came home one night and walked right into a "blonde buzz-saw." Yikes, I was simply stunned. I said to myself, _"Myself, you're a young angry biker. Death does not scare you. Heck, you've been shot! Granted it came out of a dart-gun, but those suction cups can leave a welt..."_
> 
> I should have known I was never in control.
> 
> ...


I don't know what you're talking about. Its Greek to me and I get the sense it's better that way...All except for sharpening the kitchen knives. That's good. That much I do understand.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. Its Greek to me and I get the sense it's better that way...All except for sharpening the kitchen knives. That's good. That much I do understand.


Annie, I simply meant (humorously) that even big tough, barrel-chested manly men can melt for a female in distress. The best example of this would be akin to a nicely dressed woman who drops something in a mall parking lot. Some guy she never met will walk through a mud puddle to retrieve a cheap worthless item so the pretty girl doesn't get her Italian pumps smudged. I've done it without thinking.

What muscles Our Creator has denied most women, He has fortified these same humans with guile and intellect.

Annie, you and I are buddies but have never met. If I found your damaged kitchen knife in my mailbox I'd polish it to a degree where you'd testify it wasn't even yours. Don't ask me why men do this, it's a NORAD secret...


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

Annie said:


> What's THE most important place to start as a prepper?


Gain knowledge
Gain experience
Reassess knowledge
From more defined knowledge, gain new honed experience
Move on to next topic
Repeat


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SierraGhost said:


> Gain knowledge
> Gain experience
> Reassess knowledge
> From more defined knowledge, gain new honed experience
> ...


I would agree. There's no end to learning. Right now I'm learning (via YouTube) how to skin and butcher a rabbit. That's something I've never done before. If I were to do it, I'd use my Kershw Barge, right @The Tourist? I might start a thread about that here sometime soon--how to clean a fish or an animal properly. I know we've got a few hunters who might like to comment.
I likethat he gives it to the dog in the end. That's a happy boy!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie, a Barge is a perfect TEOTWAWKI tool and weapon. It doesn't break, it's easy to polish, and it you have weak or injured hands, the butt of the knife has a prying device. We leave our on an end table in the living room, where mboth my wife and I can get something quick for repairs.

I'm sending Nancy Pelosi and Joe Biden each that incredible folder, the CRKT Monashee. In fact, that folder is so good, you don' even have to sharpen it! Every libtard needs a Monashee!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Knowledge.

navigation
how to make water clean
how to find water sources
how to find food sources
how to catch, clean, cook food sources.
shelters


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> ..........I'm sending Nancy Pelosi and Joe Biden each that incredible folder,.........


I hope you realize that as soon as they see it, they will be turning into wild, maniacal slashers hell-bent on killing as many people as they can.

You know.... just like guns do.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

How about starting a journal of what you use each and every day. That way you will know what you might need to start prepping to attain.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Annie said:


> If someone were to ask where to begin with regard to preparedness, what would you say they should start with? Water's probably the most important....but after that? A BOB? Food? Guns? First Aid? Sanitation? Medications? Getting a support group together? There's so much to do. It's daunting. I'm over three years into it (preparedness) now. It's on my mind every day, every shopping trip, every time I'm on the internet trying to educate myself. And I still feel there's so much to do. In part, because I'm planning for different scenarios, not just one. Where would you advise someone to start?
> 
> ETA: I know we have the sticky thread up about this topic at the top, but it's not exhaustive, imo....I'm just hoping for new ideas here.


Annie, what I do is pray to God/Jesus ask for knowledge of my next move and thank him for what he has provided already. You should know what you have and what direction God is leading you.

Make lists of what you think is needed. Set your priorities and then wants. Be prepared to leave your list because God may direct you to something that you don't think is important. Make a list for categories. The way I categorize it is water, shelter, food, security and medical(for some reason I feel like I am forgetting something). Now once you categorize everything you have to make sub-categories.

Water: Storage, could be barrel drums, 5 gallon cans, 2ltr bottles.
Purification, Sawyer filters, pool shock.

Shelter: Your house, tent, RV camper

Food: Food is a broad category that includes bulk foods, canned foods, freeze dried, MRE's and fresh food. I have some MRE's and Mountain House for several purposes. A really crappy situation where I have to send out patrols to see whats going on(tactically). For on the road if we have to bug out because of emergencies or because of a threat. Don't forget you need all the extra stuff to go with the food like baking soda etc.
Also sanitation items. Paper plates, cups, utensils(for short term), and cleaning supplies.

Security: Firearms, ammunition
Perimeter alarms(as simple as a rat trap and a chemlight)
Sand bags
Other hunting tools like a crossbow

Medical: Medical in my opinion is almost the most important but you can live without for a time unless something happens.
You have first aid
Trauma
Medication
Hygiene

Once you get going your list(s) gets long but don't let it freak you out. It will give you your starting place. Don't get in a hurry cause then you will screw up what God is working for you. There has been many occasions where I was fully prepared to buy something new but God told me to stop at a yard sale and I found the item for pennies on the dollar. Speaking of yard sales. Try to go to yard sales, estate sales and auctions. Also check out Craigslist. We just bought a plastic garden shed off of craigslist for $130.00. New it was probably over a thousand. I am going to move my propane out of the garage and put it in the shed. I don't feel comfortable with twenty 20lb tanks in the garage.

So in my opinion talk to God. Make a list(s). Follow Gods lead. And lastly knowledge. Knowledge is on you besides where God leads you. Keep doing what your doing with the videos. Look online for pdf's. Buy an electronic library, LOL. Just keep at it, it takes time, don't rush.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Most importantly and it's free is getting yourself into that prepper mind set or attitude. Otherwise it's all a waste of time.
> 
> Next will be water, food, shelter and security. Space it out cause it's best to have a little of everything instead of a lot of just one thing. Keep it simple.


Chipper has done hit the nail squarely on the head. If you don't have the mind set needed to prep then it's all a game. Next comes developing a situational assessment. If you live in central america prepping a stove to heat the place is kind of not too bright.


----------



## Robert the Texan (Dec 16, 2016)

My short answer is knowledge. I was gonna write something all eloquent, but I fell asleep it was so boring. Knowledge. But where to start? Start with something that you absolutely cannot live without. Water. That's how I put together my "Learning Path". I wrote down all the things that my family and I would need to depend on for survival. Even if I already knew how to do it, it still became part of my learning path. I then rated myself (no room for the big head.) in each of those areas. Some areas I had the knowledge, I looked to see if I could learn more and if the time spent provided a good ROI. I also studied more than one thing at a time. Our brain is a very capable organ (Well most are anyway... Okay, SOME are.) Also, for example, if I had a #5 priority that I already had existing knowledge and a #8 priority that I had zero knowledge, I would do my little risk assessment and normally jump to the #8 since I already had knowledge on #4. Part of the lesson plan involved buying things. (Which is a given.) But the lesson plan helped me ID more expensive items which some are obvious, but some aren't. A rifle may be obvious, but that particular ammo - may shock the crap at the CPR cost. The great thing about going through a "lesson plan" is that I almost never bought POS stuff. Because part of my lessons learned included research on the specific item. More often than not, it helped prevent me from buying some POS item that would end up failing me at exactly the wrong time. Not to say I didn't have to adjust fire during this process. For example, I bought XDm pistols, only to figure out that I really just didn't like it and wanted to go back to Glocks which I had prior experience with.
So I'll try to condense the book down.
1. Identify things you cannot live without. From most significant to least.
2. Make you a list of these things and assess your current knowledge AND if you happen to already possess that item or equipment. Pay attention to items that have a high cost, or special requirements, short shelf life, or are hard to get. Identify and research your substitutions. 
3. Start working through your list in priority. Don't purchase items unless you've had a chance to research them. This will save you from buying POS items. Let your list be a living document. If you learn of some technique or item that has a direct impact on your survivability, update your list, re-work our priorities. On priorities, if I have a #4 priority and I already possess working knowledge, I will skip that and go to the next highest priority item. Youtube cannot teach us everything (Contrary to popular belief). Get training by the pro's when you need to. Medical training - a lot of cities have CPR classes which is a good 101 foundation. You can often find advanced medical training conducted by former 18D's. (SF Medics) I know of one in fact and have access to my own SOCM (Special Operations Combat Medic) Those guys are excellent resources for "unconventional medicine". From giving IV's to NPA's and if you find the right one, using decompression needles, plus things the average citizen won't know - like keeping a roll of moleskin in your kit for chest wounds (The adhesive on moleskin is designed to hold in wet/damp areas, perfect for a chest wound.)

You'll need a schedule to procure, consume and replenish. Some items could be cost-prohibitive and you may need to spread the cost out. Some items may have special regulatory requirements that you have to decide, "Do I want to go through this, or not? What's the alternative?" Some items, food or medicinal will need to be consumed and replenishments bought - or with some medications, thrown away. Keep in mind that there have been many medical professionals who indicate most medicines can be safely taken after expiration. The potency may begin to lower but they can still be taken. However, the "how you store and where you store" have a HUGE impact on degradation. So that's why back on step 1, I evaluated how I needed to store/keep the item. Food will also need a schedule. One for consumption, and one for replenishment. Otherwise, when the S does H the Fan, your Pop Tarts are all old and no one wants to eat them because they are SUPER crumbly. No one likes crumbly Pop-Tarts. No one! Some items like batteries for my weapons and optics are on a schedule. Ever x number of weeks, I receive a shipment that includes x types of batteries. Ammo could be another one that needs to be on a schedule. Establish your "combat reserve" (That's what I call it) and purchase periodically until you reach that number. Since you SHOULD be training, you may have to purchase more, just to replenish what you consumed. 

One last thing. There are a lot of things, but this is important. Don't be afraid to think outside the box. That isn't a license to go live on the bleeding edge, but it is to say, be flexible. New things and ideas come every day. Don't be afraid to test the waters. One more "really last thing". Keep in mind that NONE of us have lived through the end of the world, so EVERY blog, video or book, is just another persons opine on the subject, including my post right here. so VET the individuals whom you decide to trust their opinions and instructors or whatever the case may be. While on this topic, being a combat veteran doesn't mean you're the best resource for end of the world shenanigans. Yes, for tactical experience etc. that's great, but rarely was I in a place as a soldier that didn't have some form of resupply within a day or few days of us. That notion, trained into our minds has the chance to affect our entire outlook. We don't know what the end of whatever you're prepping for looks like, but if it's a societal collapse, financial, grid, whatever, you can bank that the Walmart/grocery stores will be empty before you know it. How that ties into my comment? As my beloved, best, most humble faithful disciple of Christ Dad told me, "Glean what you can glean." Take the good parts - and leave the bad.

For those who think this is over the top, I present you with this: PPPPPP - "Proper Planning Prevents Piss-Poor Performance"

ETA: This comment was in the original post I wrote which got wiped out. Redundancy, redundancy, redundancy. Especially for mission-critical or life-critical items. Do not have a single source of water. Have multiple means to acquire and filter/purify water. Don't have one plan for defense of your castle. Remember this adage, and it is as true as the sky is currently blue: "No plan survives initial contact." Meaning, even with all the planning I've laid out and done, if I don't have the mindset that who knows how much of it may not survive initial contact, then I'm going to be standing around dumbstruck, "Why didn't this work out?" I'll immediately fall back to other options so forth and so on. Redundancy. I still live by the saying, "Two is one and one is none."

Hope this helps.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I hope you realize that as soon as they see it, they will be turning into wild, maniacal slashers hell-bent on killing as many people as they can.


I polished that Monashee and sent it to Annie. She really uses her knives, in fact, one time she used a Barge to cut meat.

If that's the case, she needs a knife for slicing vegetables and get stuff ready for canning. So I checked that polished edge, made sure it was holding, and dropped it in the mail to her.

I like Annie, she speaks to my better angels. She always has a kind word for the members here, and just makes me smile.

I hope Annie wears that Monashee down to a nub--happily slicing veggies and dreaming of shelf-upon-shelf of delicious winter dinners...


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I think 1st they need to ask themselves what they are prepping for. Is it a short term thing, a long term thing? Take California for example, many people are prepping for fires or earthquakes. With what we have seen in the last few years if its fire, have a bug out bag at the door or near it with all your insurance docs and stuff like that and some money and cloths. As you may have less then 5 minutes to escape. Then you should have several places within 60 miles where you could stay until the fires are dealt with and set up so that those place have food an water. If its an earthquake you want food, water ways to cook it and possible a way to defend yourself. But also have a plan in case you need to bug out due to damage to your house, fire, or other unforeseen events as a result of the earthquake. Both of these are short term examples. But starting with a short term emergency, lets you build your preps without being overwhelmed. And many if not all of those preps will translate to a long term emergency. Some types of emergencies require a bug out others you might be better off staying put. But the person who is starting to prep should research why they are prepping and see what people who have been in similar situations had or found they needed. However one can not go to far wrong with a good 1st aid kit, water, food, and a bug out bag. Then adjust your preps based on your situation and what you feel are things important to you and your family.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

shooter said:


> ........... Then you should have several places within 60 miles where you could stay........and hope that those place have food an water..........


Your BOB should have that on board. No way should you rely on your destination to provide you with 2 of the most essential 3 items necessary for life.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

One thing we don't talk about as much as we should is "breakage." You might have all the neat, modern toys, but in the evacuation you're going to lose, drop and damage a lot of stuff.

I always look at the fasteners on my truck, my knives, my guns and my any food related preparation objects. If your tool box is all 9/16s and 1/2 sized wrenches--but your new purchases are metric or Whitworth--you cannot fix anything.

Take waterstones and/or whetstones even if you're a rookie. Hard use dulls tools.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> One thing we don't talk about as much as we should is "breakage." You might have all the neat, modern toys, but in the evacuation you're going to lose, drop and damage a lot of stuff.
> 
> I always look at the fasteners on my truck, my knives, my guns and my any food related preparation objects. If your tool box is all 9/16s and 1/2 sized wrenches--but your new purchases are metric or Whitworth--you cannot fix anything.
> 
> Take waterstones and/or whetstones even if you're a rookie. Hard use dulls tools.


Probably sacrilege to you, but I use a nice file to sharpen things like axes, lawn mower blades, and machetes. No you can't shave with it but it will put a quick dirty edge on tools with little effort.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Your BOB should have that on board. No way should you rely on your destination to provide you with 2 of the most essential 3 items necessary for life.


Yes you should but in dire circumstances you may have to ditch your bob. so you should have plans for food and water at what ever locations you are bugging out to. I mis-wrote and said hope I ment store.


----------



## SeekerLabraid (Dec 15, 2019)

Always a fan of taking my 72 hr bag out for a few days in dicey weather, roughing it, and taking notes on what I wish I had, what I don't need, what I could do better, etc. Then, arrive/ return to my base of operations and (if possible) spend another day or so and make notes along similar lines. 

Role playing a disaster with self-imposed limitations can be an interesting learning experience as well. Last, yet far from least, if you have a dog or kids, take them along and figure out how you are going to work around them outside of your Boo vs once you arrive. And don't forget the marshmallows.


----------

